# As The Raven Hunts



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

The skies of Anpheros VII were darkened, the bright red sun now falling down over the deathly outcrops of rock that loomed in the distance. A think mist descended down over the planet as Black clouds rolled in and the planet was destined for an apocalyptic storm. This did not falter my spirit. I was Aegius, decorated Brother Captain of the Raven Knights. Clad in a deep granite coloured armour i was ready for battle, as the sun dimmed and the moon rose in all its glory my armour glinted from its magnificent light. The weather picked up and the rosarius' on my chest plate flickered, the tan ropes linked my shoulder guards whipped in the wind. On one shoulder hung the wing and blade, the almighty symbol of the chapter and on the other my personal heraldry. A simple raven. My helmet and armour both MK '8' Errant design. A gift from the master of the forge upon my ascension to captain. And my jump pack a custom design, housing three thruster over the standard two. On the top plates of my jump pack were a series of chains and hanging from those chains were the skulls of enemy leaders, slain by my hand. I unclipped my holster and drew my bolt pistol, and in my other hand i weilded one of the mighty Raven Talons, similar in design to the standard lightning claw, just the blades curved and the energy capacitor was of a higher power.


Behind me stood five marine eager to prove themselves to the chapter. All of them clad in black armour weilding Raven Pattern Boltguns, a simple modification from the chapter techpriests allows the boltgun to fire a silenced shell at longer ranges than a standard bolter. They too equipped with jetpacks. We set off on foot through the dark forests of Anpheros, trees three hundred foot tall, dwarfed us. Branches cracking against the trunk as the wind battered up against them. Rain began to hurl down upon us. The floor became muddy and our gleaming armour now dulled and matte. 

"Move up to the Ridge and wait for my order to assault" I whispered back towards the men. As we moved upto a small ridge overlooking a valley. at one end stood a previously abandonned base. The other was a split off from a main route from the city. We had been hunting the infamous Eldar Pirate Lord 'Sa'Shiel now for over a year, finally tracking him down to this position. Watching in the darkness eagerly awaiting my chance to finally slay the foe whom had caused so much anger within me. 

Looking through the scope of my bolt pistol i watched closely as several Eldar wearing decorative battle armour surrounded what looked to be Sa'Shiel wander into the canyon. They all wore bright Yellow and Purple armour. Adorned with spikes and chains to hoist there victims aboard there pirate vessels. Weilding Shuriken Rifles i looked over at my squad and gave a series of hand gestures. They readied them selves kneeling up taking aim on the Xeno Filth. I stood up slowly and the energy crackledin my power claw, Sa'Shiel looked up before drawing his blade i turned my booster on and jetted down the cliff face towards him. My team started laying down accurate fire onto Sa'shiels bodyguard, taking most of them out. The few remaning guard drew blades and began to charge me, i shot off two round before i got into close combat, the whistle of whirling blades was harmonic. As my talon gouged through there flimsy armour blood sprayed into the night sky and rained down upon us. My team now containing the threat of looming enemy forces with the precise fire from there boltguns allowed me to concentrate upon slaying Sa'Shiel. He wore decorative Purple armour and had a Huge flowing yellow cape with his heraldry in the centre. He wielded his blade with deadly precision, slicing chunks from my armour, he moved with extreme finesse and fought like a true warrior. I Managed to get a shot into his leg whilst we fought in hand to hand, his knee blowing out across the floor. He fell down and cowered backwards against a rock. Blood squirting from his leg, he begged for his life. I looked down on the filth before beheading the weak fool.

"For The Emperor!" I yelled as i turned to face the imcoming threat of more Eldar....


Well that was a go at a quick story  

C & C appreciated


----------



## Death_Spectre_Captain (Oct 1, 2009)

Very well written. Good descriptions, a very good action sequence, and I amy have to rob the Raven pattern bolters for my assault squads. (If you don't mind that is)


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Thought it was nice as well, Ste, I liked it, ended pretty quick though:grin:.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh late response from me no i dont mind haha  and yeah it ended quick cause i wrote it just before i was leaving for work


----------

